

Ask HN: Created an MVP, where do I go now? - ElectricSpock

After many years of &quot;my idea is not good enough&quot; and &quot;i&#x27;m programming just for fun&quot; I finally made to the MVP point.<p>I created MemoryAlbums (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.memoryalbums.co) which aims at finding a way of sharing your photographies easier. I was able to program everything on my own, go through FB registration process etc. According to Lean Startup methodologies, I am supposed to get feedback from my customers (a.k.a early adopters) to decide on the next steps.<p>So, here&#x27;s the problem. I have no idea where do I go now. I have not seen a single entry to my web page, nor the registration. I suppose I should try using some ads (FB, I guess?), but really has no experience with that. Any suggested next steps? Any reads&#x2F;courses?<p>TL;DR: Programmer published his first app, has no idea where to go with it.
======
andersthue
Another trick (never tried it myself) go to a coffee bar with your laptop, ask
customers if you can buy their coffee and get 5 minutes of their time. They
then test your website and give you feedback while testing it, answering your
questions you are validating (UI/Price/Pain/etc.)

------
pntrivedy
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/blnkk](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/blnkk)
Blnkk: An online community for crowdsourcing your startup needs. This could
help.

------
tabakd
Try posting on some of these sites.
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

------
tixocloud
Steve Blank's Four Steps to Epiphany will help you on your way to starting a
business if that's what you want.

Spend some time to figure out who's going to use your app and reach out to
them. Use Google, LinkedIn, Twitter.. go anywhere your customers are going to
and connect with them.

------
fsloth
The book "Traction" by Weinberg and Mares is often referred in these sorts of
discussions. [http://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Guide-Getting-
Custome...](http://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Guide-Getting-
Customers/dp/0976339609)

------
27182818284
Skip the ads.

Get out there and set a goal of having ten people try it each day. Strangers.
Buy a cheap netbook if you need to. See what they like and don't like. Try out
a new idea. Test that new idea with a bunch of more people. Converge on the
most wanted features, but not everything feature.

------
paulhauggis
Start with some free places like Twitter.

~~~
ElectricSpock
Sound legit, but... how do I do that? Got any sample account I could take a
look how it should be made?

